# January Birthstone Nails - Garnet



## Dalylah (Jan 1, 2013)

For 2013 we will be featuring the monthly birthstone colors for each month. This month's birthstone is Garnet. So here are some beautiful dark red polishes. Feel free to post your own garnet swatches here as well.





Source, Used with permission

OPI Every Month is Oktoberfest





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Short and Sassy





Source, Used with permission

Essie Skirting the Issue





Source, Used with permission

piCture pOlish monroe





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Velvet Bow





Source, Used with permission

China Glaze Stroll





Source, Used with permission

Color Club Winter Affair





Source, Used with permission

OPI La Boheme





Source, Used with permission

Orly Temptress





Source, Used with permission

OPI Skyfall





Source, Used with permission

OPI Royal Rajah Ruby


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2013)

Loving all these colors.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 1, 2013)

This is amazing. My birthday isn't in January but one of the gems for my sorority is garnet and I've been looking for more polishes


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 1, 2013)

SOOO pretteh! &lt;3


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 1, 2013)

My birthday IS in January! I typically don't like rocking really deep dark colors on my nails but this makes it look desirable.


----------



## casualbeauty (Jan 6, 2013)

Color Club Winter Affair looks amazing!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 6, 2013)

Velvet bow by china glaze looks amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nail artist (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my!  I'm loving too many of these, especially OPI La Boheme (in color and name).


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 25, 2013)

My birthday is in October, can't wait to see the swatches for that. Great idea


----------

